# Home Theater Center channel help



## cnnrward (Aug 2, 2012)

I need to connect my Yamaha Advantage RX-A1010 center channel to an Aperion Zona System which uses a 3.5mm jack.

Is there one cord that will do it for me, or do I have to use two?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You simply need a cable or gender changer to connect the 3.5mm to whatever type connector is used on the AVR. Which is usually quick lugs or banana plugs.

Check monoprice.com You should find a suitable cable, or at least a cable that you can alter....or make your own.


----------

